# Super Bowl Sunday?



## Smiles:-) (Mar 5, 2008)

My husband is freaking out since he is not sure he will be able to watch the Super Bowl. Our cable is with DU and we have the Showtime and Orbits packages. Does anyone know if we will get to see the Super Blow? Or is there anywhere he can to watch it? (oh i know it will be on late in the nigth but he doesn't care.)

Thanks


----------



## Abacha (Nov 9, 2008)

It's on ESPN, 2330 GMT.


----------

